# Should I use Single or Dual mode?



## California King

I just got Dish Network installed today and trying to figure all this stuff out. So the receiver is in my room since I will be the one using it 90% of the time. The 2nd TV is in the living room downstairs and I never watch there, but my parents might watch 2-3 hours at night. I record a lot of shows, so would it be better to use single or dual mode? I'm not 100% sure what the difference between these two are. Can someone please help?


----------



## TulsaOK

Probably commenting on your setup might help. Also, I assume it came with a manual?


----------



## retiredTech

in single mode : TV 1 and TV 2 will have the same output ( both will see the same channel or dvr playback)
each remote works both TV's viewing

in dual mode :TV 1 and TV 2 work independently ( each can view different channels or view different dvr programs)
each remote works independently ( note the dvr list is available to TV 1 and TV 2 )
however when a recording is set for TV 1(or TV 2) THAT tuner is unavailable for changing channels.

if either TV 1 or TV 2 are being used at the same time and WANT independent viewing you'll want to use DUAL during those times. ( you COULD switch to SINGLE mode when TV 2 us not being used)

However when in single mode TV 1 and TV 2 view and work as one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Some of this will depend upon how you have the 2nd TV connected.

IF you are using the TV2 output, then in single mode TV2 would be the same as TV1. In dual mode, the TV2 output would be different.

IF, however, you are using the modulated coax output to connect the 2nd TV... then you can configure the receiver to output tuner 1 on a specific channel, and tuner 2 on a different channel... SO, even in single mode the 2nd TV could be viewing something different than TV1.

However, the remote is worth considering as well... In dual mode, you have a remote for each TV location that only controls that tuner... whereas in single mode the TV1 location is in control, so someone on the 2nd TV can't change their channel without affecting your viewing.


----------



## jsk

If you have it in single mode you have a few extra features:
* Picture in Picture
* Swap between two tuners. This is good if you are watching two shows live and one goes into commercial, you can pause that show and switch to a second show. When that show goes into commercial, you can pause it, switch back to the original show and skip through the commercials. 
* All TVs are showing the same programming. For example, if you are having a party, you can turn on your TVs and have a game or music on all of your TVs.

You can easily switch between single and dual mode on the fly (even if the DVR is recording) so you can put it in single mode when is just you and dual mode when your parents are watching.


----------



## boba

When recording in single mode you can record on the tuner you aren't watching. In dual mode you might be recording on the tuner your parents might want to watch. BIGGEST PROBLEM is the switch is on the front of the receiver and cannot be controlled by either remote control.

Your family's ussage will really determine if you need a second receiver or you can enjoy a dual tuner.


----------



## Jim5506

When your parents want to watch downstaris, push the mode button on the receiver and switch to dual mode. when they're done, switch back to single mode.

Use both modes depending on the circumstance.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Jim5506 said:


> When your parents want to watch downstaris, push the mode button on the receiver and switch to dual mode. when they're done, switch back to single mode.
> 
> Use both modes depending on the circumstance.


This can cause timer problems..IIRC there is a caution in the manual about this possibility.


----------



## TulsaOK

SaltiDawg said:


> This can cause timer problems..IIRC there is a caution in the manual about this possibility.


Yes, I got bit by that once but I don't recall the exact circumstance since I don't switch modes very often. Seems like a timer or two got blown off because of the switch.


----------

